# Reverse Interlock Location



## furjaw (May 13, 2014)

My 2014 MTD Zero Turn mower does not stop the blades from spinning when in reverse. 
I need to find the interlock so I can connect it.

Sears Model #: 17AKCACS099
MTD Model#: 247.204110
Serial #: 1A304H20227


----------

